# bootlooping w/all roms



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

I rooted with rootkit v1.5.2. I have TWRP installed along with the GooManager. I have tried roughly 5-7 roms. All the roms I have tried just booploop. I even let one bootloop through the night. Have I missed something or is mine just extra special and I am just not allowed to flash roms to my N7? I have read through the forums to see if there are similar issues and am having a hard time finding any with my issue. I apologize if this is a duplicate thread.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

I would flash the stock image and try again. After you are back to stock, use rootkit to unlock/root and flash cwm. After that, then use goomanager to install twrp. Then reboot and make sure it all still works. After that, boot into recovery and flash a rom of your choice. I know BAMF's works fine, so maybe give that a shot. I would also check the MD5 of your downloads to make sure they arent corrupt. Also, when flashing a ROM, make sure you do a full wipe.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

The first line of your post is the answer. Flash stock and do it the right way using adb, following the instructions in this forum.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

so you think its the toolkit? I will be trying it the ADB at home when I get home. For now I will try reflashing with the toolkit t-60 mins.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> so you think its the toolkit? I will be trying it the ADB at home when I get home. For now I will try reflashing with the toolkit t-60 mins.


The issue is that you can't tell. That is the issue with toolkits that if anything goes wrong you will never know. Do it the right way to avoid most issues.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Toolkits are the dark side of the force. Once you use it, forever will it dominate your destiny.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

well then I better start studying up on teh ADB, I am still unsure as to how to get cmd thru the root folder. I will reread it when I get home. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Good. Seriously, learning adb is well worth your time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

should I relock this as well? and just start from the top?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> should I relock this as well? and just start from the top?


That shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## SysWiz (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you ever resolve your bootloop problem?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

i have em stock atm, got caught up on something else for the moment. I hope to have it done by the end of the day tomorrow. ill keep you updated


----------



## arby80 (May 23, 2012)

You might have to rename the boot restore file in the system folder.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

arby80 said:


> You might have to rename the boot restore file in the system folder.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I dont think i understand what you think i should do?


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Being a noob at the rooting, and doing this process everything im reading makes so much more sense. I had not realized I needed the SDK files to do this.

ok so I have the process down or at least I feel that I do but I am hung up on what the issue is from here.

http://www.is-the.biz/view.php?fn=49086_IMG_20120805_145906.jpg

(its my cmd)


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

nvm i forgot to copy the file into the platform tools


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Ok so I went through the ADB terminal and commands to go ahead and unlock, set up TWRP as my recovery, and installed: busybox, superuser, and goomanager.

I have only tried one rom so far, but it just gets stuck in the JB UI bootup screen. (the colored X.) It has been roughly 5 minutes 'loading' after flashing liquids rom. (I have not tried or downloaded any others the next will be the paranoidandroid rom. any thoughts or comments?

I will note that when I was going through the steps to prevent recovery over write, i received an error, of no such file/directory. (entering this command:mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak) I downloaded the goomanager and installed the twrp again there. I would not be surprised that i will need to reflash stock and reroot it.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

so i went through again, trying CWM recovery just in case, same issue I cannot 'prevent my bootloader from being overwritten.'

I boot recovery, go to mounts and storage, mount the /system, adb shell, cd /system, mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak..... mv: cant rename recovery-from-boot.p: no such file/directory.

I also tried using a different computer just in case. Any ideas?


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> so i went through again, trying CWM recovery just in case, same issue I cannot 'prevent my bootloader from being overwritten.'
> 
> I boot recovery, go to mounts and storage, mount the /system, adb shell, cd /system, mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak..... mv: cant rename recovery-from-boot.p: no such file/directory.
> 
> I also tried using a different computer just in case. Any ideas?


That error means it can't see the file which most likely is because it is isn't mounted. When I had the problem I had not mounted /system, for some reason I had to do it twice (probably a typo in my case when I tired the first time).


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> so i went through again, trying CWM recovery just in case, same issue I cannot 'prevent my bootloader from being overwritten.'
> 
> I boot recovery, go to mounts and storage, mount the /system, adb shell, cd /system, mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak..... mv: cant rename recovery-from-boot.p: no such file/directory.
> 
> I also tried using a different computer just in case. Any ideas?


Wait, what are you trying to do? If you're still in the process of flashing a new recovery (CWM), you should be in the bootloader, not recovery.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Wait, what are you trying to do? If you're still in the process of flashing a new recovery (CWM), you should be in the bootloader, not recovery.


I was using bootloader not to worry. I was going between TWRP/CWM recoveries. But I am trying to keep my recovery so i can actually boot roms. When I boot a rom it just continuously load.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

And you're wiping data/cache after (or right before) flashing the ROM?


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> And you're wiping data/cache after (or right before) flashing the ROM?


I wipe data/cache after flashing.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

I did try using the ES File manager, get root access to /system and find the file manually, but no luck.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> I wipe data/cache after flashing.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

This is your problem. Do not wipe data after you flash the rom. After you flash the rom just reboot.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> I would flash the stock image and try again. After you are back to stock, use rootkit to unlock/root and flash cwm. After that, then use goomanager to install twrp. Then reboot and make sure it all still works. After that, boot into recovery and flash a rom of your choice. I know BAMF's works fine, so maybe give that a shot. I would also check the MD5 of your downloads to make sure they arent corrupt. Also, when flashing a ROM, make sure you do a full wipe.


I went ahead and did all of that, I am not sure how to check the MD5 of all downloads. The issue still occurs.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

mzimand said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> This is your problem. Do not wipe data after you flash the rom. After you flash the rom just reboot.


I will definately try that.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

mzimand said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> This is your problem. Do not wipe data after you flash the rom. After you flash the rom just reboot.


issue does not go away.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

mzimand said:


> issue does not go away.


Yeah, that wouldn't make a difference at all. Just don't wipe after flashing gapps (I think, but I'm not even sure about that).


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Do this:



k.electron said:


> *BACK TO STOCK:*
> 
> *HOW TO DO:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]WARNING: This will wipe your device. Backup all your photos and whatnot.[/background]
> ...


Your ordeal is the precise reason why I don't use tool kits, or GooManager, or Rom Manager.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

nhat said:


> Do this:
> 
> Your ordeal is the precise reason why I don't use tool kits, or GooManager, or Rom Manager.


unfortunately that doesnt help me load roms


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> unfortunately that doesnt help me load roms


Have you even tried what I posted? Not only does it flash a rom, it erases everything so you start from a fresh base. We can sit here and throw ideas at the wall in hopes of solving your problem or you can start from scratch to rule out variables.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Yes I have done this many times. But it flashes the stock rom and not any other rom. As of current it is stock, unrooted, and locked.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

- Unlock bootloader
- Flash recovery
- Reboot into recovery
- Mount /system
- adb shell
- cd /system
- mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak

I seem to recall that I might have had an issue with that file missing or something, however I know CWM will ask if you want to make the recovery permanent when you attempt to reboot the device from recovery. If it asks you that, say yes and then reboot.

Next step is to reboot into recovery again to flash a root package (installing an su app and /system/xbin/su, I believe). Once you do that, there should be nothing to prevent you from installing a custom ROM.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

I have seen this before pm me if you need help setting up adb and doing it right. You need to restore the stock images and start over. Root toolkits are garbage especially with a nexus

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> I rooted with rootkit v1.5.2. I have TWRP installed along with the GooManager. I have tried roughly 5-7 roms. All the roms I have tried just booploop. I even let one bootloop through the night. Have I missed something or is mine just extra special and I am just not allowed to flash roms to my N7? I have read through the forums to see if there are similar issues and am having a hard time finding any with my issue. I apologize if this is a duplicate thread.


So were you able to fix this problem? I am going through the same problems. I have always used some sorta one click root for years with no problems. I don't know what's going on.

I have found that there is one rom that asks if I'd like to keep the bootloader before flashing... MoDaCo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

- Flash recovery
- Reboot into recovery
- Mount /system
- adb shell
- cd /system
- mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak

Soo... Noob question... After "mount /system" do I "adb shell" from the phone or computer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Computer

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Millioke said:


> - Flash recovery
> - Reboot into recovery
> - Mount /system
> - adb shell
> ...


My understanding is that you have the /system mounted in your recovery of choice. then go into adb shell cd system....


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay... There is no "recovery-from-boot.p" anywhere on my 7. Where did it go and how can I get it back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

padraic said:


> Next step is to reboot into recovery again to flash a root package (installing an su app and /system/xbin/su, I believe). Once you do that, there should be nothing to prevent you from installing a custom ROM.


Can you explain with more detail about the /system/xbin/su... Is this automatically made upon installing the superuser/busybox? Or do I do this manually?


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

padraic said:


> - Unlock bootloader
> - Flash recovery
> - Reboot into recovery
> - Mount /system
> ...


cmd notes that the destination file/directory is non-existent. I did not receive a message asking upon attempting to reboot.

I rebooted system, installed the SU onto the nexus 7 the CWM to install SU zip. I will go ahead and try one of the roms to see what it does next.

I went ahead and installed a custom rom but it just has the boot logo loading forever.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

If you use the latest clockwork recovery 6x Koush has added a feature which will make his recovery stick. If you use his recovery ( which is awesome) you don't have to rename anything. Just fast boot the recovery flash the super su zip then select it, it defaults to save the recovery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> Can you explain with more detail about the /system/xbin/su... Is this automatically made upon installing the superuser/busybox? Or do I do this manually?


Automatically if you install a "root package" that gets flashed in recovery. Most unlock/root FAQs or how-tos should have such a package.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> If you use the latest clockwork recovery 6x Koush has added a feature which will make his recovery stick. If you use his recovery ( which is awesome) you don't have to rename anything. Just fast boot the recovery flash the super su zip then select it, it defaults to save the recovery
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Maybe this could be part of the problem. After installing recovery and rebooting, download ROM Manager from play store, open the app, and update your recovery to the latest version.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks to @Mrreed2u who went through the same steps (with me)and was able to help fix the issue. The issue was on my end. All the steps taken by the guide were followed, used in ADB/CMD/fastboot. Once I installed the CWR and downloaded the ROM of choice, before flashing the rom, I was only wiping dalvik/cache. Mrreed2u instructed me to do those two as well but in addition to the factory reset/data wipe in CWR. I am embarassed to admit it that I did not do this. I appreciate all the people that took time out of the day to help me troubleshoot/discuss possible solutions. Time to flash some roms.

Short Instructions for fix: (use stock jr0o3d 4.1.1 to keep CWR sticking)
1. Unlock bootloader
2. Flash recovery (if you are stock jro03d then you don't need to rename recovery, so you do not need 3.1-3.4)
3.0 Reboot into recovery
3.1 Mount /system
3.2 adb shell
3.3 cd /system
3.4 mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak
3.0 Reboot system
4.0 Download rom of choice
4.1 Reboot recovery
4.2.1 Factory reset/data wipe (this is what I forgot to do)
4.2.2 Wipe cache
4.2.3 Wipe dalvik cache
5.0 Flash rom
6.0 reboot


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

You don't need to do any of the mount system rename stuff unless you are on the ota. If you flash the latest factory images as we did you don't have to rename the recovery.
Also if you just use the latest recovery cwr 6x xx if it needs to be renamed in order for it to stick after a reboot, it will automatically prompt you with a option o make it permanent. 
Hope that clears this up for the next guy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you're up and running.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the correction, I wrote this half working half not and no coffee lol.


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> If you use the latest clockwork recovery 6x Koush has added a feature which will make his recovery stick. If you use his recovery ( which is awesome) you don't have to rename anything. Just fast boot the recovery flash the super su zip then select it, it defaults to save the recovery
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Pretty awesome right?! The N7 has been the easiest device I have ever rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok. The factory reset/data wipe is a must. The one thing I wasn't doing either. Sometimes the little things get overlooked. Thanks to everyone in this thread.

Now... On to find the rom of my dreams.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

